# Braid knots



## Fishonbwg (7 mo ago)

I’m sure this one’s been beat to death, what’s been your experience with tying a leader to braid. 
I can’t get into tying a fg knot. Most of the time I use a double uni- knot. Appreciate your suggestions


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Fishonbwg said:


> I’m sure this one’s been beat to death, what’s been your experience with tying a leader to braid.
> I can’t get into tying a fg knot. Most of the time I use a double uni- knot. Appreciate your suggestions


Try the Alberto. That’s the one I like because I cast the knot through the guides and have had the FG fail occasionally doing that after hours of casting… The Alberto is nearly as thin in diameter and has the leader looped so the braid can’t slide off the end.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Slim Beauty


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crazy Alberto. The number of wraps is crucial to the knot cinching down or slipping. 20 to 20 I do 5 back, 5 forward and make sure your tag and goes back through OPPOSITE of the way the main line comes through. Spit on it and cinch down until it does not slip any more.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Albright for anything outside of targeting adult tarpon or fishing offshore. FG knot for adult tarpon or offshore. 

Singe your braid tag with a lighter. If you don't, every line to line knot known to mankind WILL fail eventually. Braid frays if you don't singe it, no matter what.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Albright for anything outside of targeting adult tarpon or fishing offshore. FG knot for adult tarpon or offshore.
> 
> Singe your braid tag with a lighter. If you don't, every line to line knot known to mankind WILL fail eventually. Braid frays if you don't singe it, no matter what.


They won’t slip if you tie them right.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They won’t slip if you tie them right.


Agreed. 

& to clarify, I said nothing about slipping. I've never had a line to line knot failure, including those with braid. 

With that being said, braid, by nature, falls apart if the end isn't singed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sawyer Martin said:


> I said nothing about slipping.


You might read your reply again. Why would singing the braid keep the knot from failing? I’ve never used a lighter on braid and have been using braid/mono since braid came out and was that crappy yellow kevlar that turned to dust in the sun.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I forced myself into the FG knot, and can now tie it as fast as anything else. If I wasn’t using the FG, I’d probly just tie a simple double uni. The FG has been one of the most important knots I’ve learned.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Surgeon loop in braid down to an Albright/Alberto


----------



## couillon (Feb 5, 2021)

For inshore, I fish mostly 10 braid to 20 lb mono leader with an albright, I'm much more proficient with it than an fg. I have better success tying an fg with heavier lines.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

FG for me, been using it about 5 years now. I can tie just as fast as any other knot.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

TravHale said:


> I forced myself into the FG knot, and can now tie it as fast as anything else. If I wasn’t using the FG, I’d probly just tie a simple double uni. The FG has been one of the most important knots I’ve learned.


My feelings too. Once I started finishing with a Rizzuto any slipping or fraying stopped.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You might read your reply again. Why would singing the braid keep the knot from failing? I’ve never used a lighter on braid and have been using braid/mono since braid came out and was that crappy yellow kevlar that turned to dust in the sun.


A knot slipping because it was tied incorrectly & a knot coming apart after being used for several days on the water & after catching dozens of fish because the braid has fraid apart & separated at the tag end are two very different things. 

You said in a thread a few days ago that you've had fluorocarbon leaders fail at the knot. That should absolutely not happen, ever, regardless of brand of fluoro. 

We clearly tie things differently. No harm no foul.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Bimini to no name knot


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Yucatan knot. I love this knot, especially if I am using hollow core braid.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Well I use 8# diameter braid with usually 20# floro leader. Simple and fast. 3 wrap surgeon knot. Wet it and pull it down neatly and it doesn't slip..


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I leave the house with FGs, if need to retie I use the Albright.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Been using Albrights for years with no reason to change.


----------



## Fishonbwg (7 mo ago)

MAK said:


> Try the Alberto. That’s the one I like because I cast the knot through the guides and have had the FG fail occasionally doing that after hours of casting… The Alberto is nearly as thin in diameter and has the leader looped so the braid can’t slide off the end.


Checked out YouTube of Alberto, easy to tie, will try it. Thanks for your input


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Albright,......but it absolutely has to be tied correctly, mostly cinching the knot down progressively until seated. Something I do that I believe also helps alot, .....I double my braid over when tying it, also cuts the time in half / only need half as many wraps.
Biggest problem with many others, if you run it through the guides, ..tag end sticks out at a 90 and catches.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Kirc said:


> Albright,......but it absolutely has to be tied correctly, mostly cinching the knot down progressively until seated. Something I do that I believe also helps alot, .....I double my braid over when tying it, also cuts the time in half / only need half as many wraps.
> Biggest problem with many others, if you run it through the guides, ..tag end sticks out at a 90 and catches.


Put a tiny dab of super glue on the tag end, issue solved!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Double Uni most of the time, has not failed me yet.. but recently been experimenting with the FG and and happy with it so far just a PITA to tie.
I use mostly small diameter, pound test, lines 10-20# braid to 10-25# Fluro or Mono. I also will generally tie a 12-24" Bimini in the braid.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Keep at it--you'll eventually find your groove. It takes way longer to tie all the simple half hitches than creating the wraps around the leader for me now. I must have experimented with half a dozen ways to tie the FG until I finally found the one my brain/dexterity synced with. The hardest part is being able to cinch the knot down properly. I keep a few old wine corks in my tackle box to wrap the braid around so I can pull the knot tight and protect my hands from the braid slicing into me.


----------



## Sr SQ (May 14, 2019)

_I have had luck with the GT






_


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody using a Modified Albright? I like it.

Modified Albright Knot


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Anybody using a Modified Albright? I like it.
> 
> Modified Albright Knot


Looks the same as the Alberto/Crazy Alberto knot to me. That’s what I use but I finish up with about 4 half-hitches to the braid when finished. I’ve had good luck with the standard Albright knot also.


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Sr SQ said:


> _I have had luck with the GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call it a Duncan Splice!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I use an FG with the rizzuto finish









Strongest Fishing Knots Connecting Braid to Leader


Sport Fishing tested 53 knots connecting braided line to fluorocarbon leader to find out which produce the strongest connections; here are the results.




www.sportfishingmag.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Anybody using a Modified Albright? I like it.
> 
> Modified Albright Knot


That’s the same as the Crazy Alberto. I’ve been using it to join braid to mono leader for as long as I can remember.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I tie a FG when I pre-rig my rods at with. Finished with a dab of superglue. 

If I have a break off on the water or have to retire for any reason, simple double uni knot gets me by until I'm on land again.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

NDuncan said:


> I call it a Duncan Splice!


Did you invent this knot too? So great to see you replying occasionally on here, I appreciate your contributions here and to fishing in general!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> I use an FG with the rizzuto finish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I participated in one of the earlier challenges, placed 3rd. The earlier contest was line to leader but both 1) braid > mono _and _ 2) mono > mono. I think I make a pretty badass braid bimini,.....surprisingly my mono > mono placed and i just threw it together quick because it was required, ha.
Not a bad deal,...was sent a nice offshore Penn spin rod/reel setup worth about $300.00.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

For most fishing I tie a Bimini in the braid and a double uni. I like the double line in the guides as it's less wear while casting. 

I will tie a FG in my tarpon setups.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

I do the fg knot at home so I can watch the damn video over and over lol. Then on water when I change out lures and run outta leader I redo with Alberto knot. Never had either fail


----------



## NDuncan (Jun 18, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> Did you invent this knot too? So great to see you replying occasionally on here, I appreciate your contributions here and to fishing in general!


Yes, but my point is also that when this knot is seated the final configuration is the same as if you start with a Uni-Uni which is basically my splice knot. N


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

krash said:


> Double Uni most of the time, has not failed me yet.. but recently been experimenting with the FG and and happy with it so far just a PITA to tie.
> I use mostly small diameter, pound test, lines 10-20# braid to 10-25# Fluro or Mono. I also will generally tie a 12-24" Bimini in the braid.


This is me. Been using a double uni for years never an issue 4 loops mono 6-7 on the braid end. No problems. Tried the FG because someone mentioned it here and just so t see the need didn’t notice a big difference going through the guides and it’s a bit of a PITA but if I take my time and tie at home it’s fine and looks cool but I the water I can retie a double uni in no time.


----------



## ShallowTails (2 mo ago)

Fishonbwg said:


> I’m sure this one’s been beat to death, what’s been your experience with tying a leader to braid.
> I can’t get into tying a fg knot. Most of the time I use a double uni- knot. Appreciate your suggestions


I've used nothing but an Albright on a daily basis, works best if you double your braid with a some sort of Bimini or spider hitch. Make sure you cut your mono tag close.


----------

